
Ask HN: Resources to learn JavaScript in 2014? - codegeek
I have played around with Javascript for years. You know the basic stuff. Heck, I even wrote a Basketball scoreboard back in 2004 using plain javascript (the code will probably give you nightmares if I share it). But most of that was using google, w3schools etc. I really want to learn the fundamentals again. Fundamentals of Javascript, not a framework or library. So yes, I have access to Jquery and what not, but want to learn javascript and nothing else. What would you experts recommend in 2014 ?
======
user_235711
I second _JavaScript: The Good Parts_ [1]. It is very well-written and very
dense, so you can read and reread it multiple times, each time gathering
something new. Along with that I would recommend the Mozilla Developer Network
JavaScript reference[2].

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockfor...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockford/dp/0596517742/)

[2] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference)

------
usablecode
To understand Crockford's language, you need to know javascript basics well.
I'd suggest to grab a copy of " Object-Oriented JavaScript" by Stoyan
Stefanov. [http://www.packtpub.com/object-oriented-
javascript/book](http://www.packtpub.com/object-oriented-javascript/book)

and also follow MDN: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript)

------
wturner
[http://javascriptissexy.com](http://javascriptissexy.com)

Object orientated Javascript and inheritance explained well:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfcsYzj-9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfcsYzj-9M)

------
htilford
Among my favorites is
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/), which is a
bit dated but still worth going through. The second edition is a work in
progress which current to 2014 and could use your feedback since you're the
target audience
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/2nd_edition/preview/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/2nd_edition/preview/)

------
malandrew
Eloquent JavaScript for new developers

Crockford's JavaScript The Good Parts for developers coming from another
language.

Functional JavaScript by Fogus is excellent and can be read after either.

~~~
sehr
In addition to Functional Javascript, Javascript Allonge is a great text
focusing on the functional aspects as well.

------
3minus1
Crockford's "Javascript: the Good Parts" is what you want. It's short, well-
written and introduces a lot of ideas that get you thinking about js on a
higher level. It was actually a pretty influential book in getting people to
start respecting javascript as a proper language in its own right.

I'd also recommend javascript weekly for articles and news to keep you on the
cutting edge.

------
jacktandrew
[http://jsbooks.revolunet.com](http://jsbooks.revolunet.com) is a great
resource for book lovers.

------
_random_
This will be handy: [http://wtfjs.com](http://wtfjs.com).

------
zuzuleinen
I think this post is really good for what you want to accomplish
[http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-
properly...](http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-properly/)

------
bking
www.codeacademy.com is a pretty good fundamentals. They also have a community
of "advanced" developers with user generated problems to solve once you get
past the fundamentals.

------
neduma

        http://superherojs.com/
        dailyjs.com

------
thenerdfiles
[https://github.com/search?q=learn+*.js&type=Repositories&ref...](https://github.com/search?q=learn+*.js&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults)

